# Router Bit Depth



## steveD (Oct 21, 2008)

Alright I know there is a simple answer to this one!

I'm trying to make a cut 3/8" deep using a 1" straight bit into some 2x4s. 

I'm using a PC690lr and the furthest I can move the base down from the motor, while still feeling comfortable that the two won't detach, leaves me with about 1/2" of the bit sticking out. 

So basically, I need to make so risers or something for the base to elevate my router, I would guess. 

Anyone got any easy and safe ways of doing this? Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI steveD

It's true some of the 1" bits are short, just pop in a 1/2" bit and make more than one pass 

======




steveD said:


> Alright I know there is a simple answer to this one!
> 
> I'm trying to make a cut 3/8" deep using a 1" straight bit into some 2x4s.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveD (Oct 21, 2008)

actually the problem isn't the bit being too short. 

its the bit is too long. its sticking out from the sub base about 1/2" and I need it to stick out no more than 3/8". That's why I thought about raising the whole router up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI steveD

Got it now, just screw some scrap stock to the base 3/4" thick will do the trick.


==========


steveD said:


> actually the problem isn't the bit being too short.
> 
> its the bit is too long. its sticking out from the sub base about 1/2" and I need it to stick out no more than 3/8". That's why I thought about raising the whole router up.


----------



## steveD (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks! Makes sense!


----------

